# Hunting Club Looking for members



## Derekalockwood (Dec 30, 2019)

New lease from timber company near Clark hill. 790 acres was just recently clear cut out by the road on both sides of the road. Still plenty of wooded areas. Mixed aged pines and hard wood bottoms. Two creeks run through property from the lake. Plenty of deer population. Property hasn’t been hunted in two years. Looking to fill 10 spots. Dues will be $1000, there is a well at the campsite but currently no power on property. Property backs up to the WMA. Thomson, Ga


----------



## ekr (Dec 30, 2019)

Any hogs?


----------



## Derekalockwood (Dec 30, 2019)

None that we’ve seen. Just Deer and Turkey


----------



## bigblocktransam (Dec 30, 2019)

Pm sent thanks!


----------



## Mfdaniel1972 (Dec 31, 2019)

PM sent


----------



## Stihl 064 (Dec 31, 2019)

How many members


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Jan 5, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Wilson55racing (Jan 15, 2020)

Is there anyway to see the property this weakend very interested


----------



## Poptart (Jan 16, 2020)

I'm interested. How can I get with someone to take a look at the property?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2020)

Sorry to get off topic, but I noticed one of those bag gravity feeders in the picture. How do you like it?


----------



## Derekalockwood (Jan 16, 2020)

Poptart said:


> I'm interested. How can I get with someone to take a look at the property?


Sent pm.


----------



## Derekalockwood (Jan 16, 2020)

4HAND said:


> Sorry to get off topic, but I noticed one of those bag gravity feeders in the picture. How do you like it?


So far they’ve held up good with the storms/weather and the deer seem to have no problem with them


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 16, 2020)

Derekalockwood said:


> So far they’ve held up good with the storms/weather and the deer seem to have no problem with them


Thanks.


----------



## wingnut2000 (Jan 17, 2020)

interested


----------



## jldavis57 (Jan 19, 2020)

interested please give me a call jeff 3216325801


----------



## DaddyO3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Interested. How close are you to Augusta?


----------



## Derekalockwood (Feb 8, 2020)

1 spot still available


----------



## fernychien (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi I'm interesting in this lease. Can you PM me details or a number to contact? Thank you.


----------



## mattuga (Feb 14, 2020)

How close are the dog hunters?


----------



## Derekalockwood (Feb 23, 2020)

Clubs Full


----------

